# Coyote Tanning



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

www.thewildlifegallery.com


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

Don't know anything about them, but someone posted this awhile ago and it looked good so i saved it............http://www.usafoxx.com/


----------



## string jumper (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tanners.
I have a deer hide also and at that price I going to have al of it done together.
USA Foxx looks loke the place for me.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

wildlife gallery......you wont be disapointed


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

I use wildlife gallery also. I've used others due to price but keep coming back bc of the quality. Best I've used.
Dan


----------

